# scrotal swelling after castration



## flossmum (Apr 1, 2009)

My 2yr old was castrated on Monday - I've TRIED to stop him jumping, but found out this morning that my husband had him up on the couch a couple of times yesterday when I was out. I was given arnica tablets on his post-op appointment because there was a bit of swelling, but this morning he was more swollen than yesterday. Should I make an emergency appointment, or is there something I can do at home to reduce the swelling? He's not in the least bit uncomfortable - back to his usual energetic self, so it's obviously not bothering him.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would ring the vets, it may be that he needs some anti inflammatory pills.

Our dog was fine after his castration last week, but our bitch had to have another op for a burst stitch and today was given a second lot of anti inflammatory pills as the wound is swollen and inflammed and a bit warm.

I would get it checked sooner rather than later.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

All three of my boys were given Metacam anti inflam tabs for five days after their castration, so they had no probs at all - either with pain or inflammation. 

I was surprised though with the swelling and the first one I had done was a shocker as i'd thought they hadn't taken "them" out because the sack looked so full.  Wish vets would explain how swollen they can be - suppose when you think about it, it's bound to swell!

If you're worried though phone the vet, but if your boys happy and not trying to get at the site, he's most likely alright. Get well wishes from here.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope he is okay now, part of me the more I read about dogs and bitches being very active after the neuter/spay, I think in some cases it is just bad luck, our bitch was far quieter than our dog and yet she has had problems with a hernia and inflammation, yet he is fine.

He has a saggy sack she has a bulbous wound!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a German Shepherd dog castrated a few years ago and about 3 weeks after the operation his scrotum swelled up. He was off colour though and didn't want to go for a walk so I phoned the vets and they told me to take him in immediately. It turned out he had a blood clot in his scrotum. We had to take him back for injections everyday for 5 days and tablets too. If your dog isn't ill I would doubt it is this but I would just ring the vet to check with them if I was you.


----------



## flossmum (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I did take him to the vet, and while the swelling is larger than it should be, it's not too untoward. I've to take him back on Monday, so hopefully it should have started to reduce by then. I just find it impossible to stop him jumping! I put a coffee table and laundry basket on the settee, a stool on one chair and the wastepaper basket on the other; went to make a cuppa and when I came back, he'd managed to jump onto the chair behind the stool. Short of tying him down I think I'm fighting a losing battle!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

flossmum said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I did take him to the vet, and while the swelling is larger than it should be, it's not too untoward. I've to take him back on Monday, so hopefully it should have started to reduce by then. I just find it impossible to stop him jumping! I put a coffee table and laundry basket on the settee, a stool on one chair and the wastepaper basket on the other; went to make a cuppa and when I came back, he'd managed to jump onto the chair behind the stool. Short of tying him down I think I'm fighting a losing battle!!


One of the times when a crate is invaluable.


----------

